# Poor Flame with Smoke Vault



## bassman (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone have a suggestion as to how to fix this?  Control in on medium.  Even on low, it's the same only smaller flame.   Talked to customer service and was told I had a dirty burner or propane turned on too much.  Unit is new with propane on 1/4 turn.  Keith


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 13, 2008)

The air to gas mixture is off, in your gas not enough air or to much gas. 
Try tuning the gas down or giving it more air.
The should be a type of shutter that opens for more air to be allowed in the burner. 
I am not familiar with how its built or the burner in use. 
If it was starving for gas it would have more air, in that case the flames would be lifting off the burner.
Either way if you can't get it fixed, don't use it like it is. It will soot up everything.


----------



## bassman (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Alan.  You're right about the soot.  Fortunately, it didn't soot up the food!  The water pan and cast iron chip pan were terrible!  Used a Brillo pad on the water pan and got a lot of it off.  Had to use a wire brush on the chip pan.  
                                      Keith


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is why the company asked about your burner being dirty.
And this also tells you what I said..

*BIG YELLOW FLAMES*-_ The most common cause of this condition is a burner rusted out between the ports. This allows too much gas to flow in some areas. _- _Replace the burner. _- _Air shutter closed off. Open it to produce the crisp blue flame typical of propane burners. _


Look for an air shutter to adjust. Or pull out the burner and clean it anyway. If you hadn't usd it for some weeks, there could be some cobwebs in it or something.


----------



## bassman (Jan 13, 2008)

Update:  I was determined to find the cause of the poor flame.  In checking further, the manifold bracket was bent in such a way that where the orifice entered the burner tube was not aligned.  I dismantled the whole thing, re-bent the bracket and reassembled.  It works perfectly!!  Thanks again for all the replies.  I was ready to start sending parts back to the manufacturer which would have taken weeks, I'm sure.  Now I'm really ready to smoke some meat!!

                                                                   Keith


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 13, 2008)

No problem. That was not allowing enough air in.


----------



## bassman (Jan 13, 2008)

As soon as I laid down on the floor and looked underneath, I figured that was the problem!  Just hate to start working on new equipment, if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Keith


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean. I hate to do the same.


----------



## podevil (Jan 17, 2008)

Bassman..I also have the SmokeVault..what I do is cover the cast iron chip tray and the water pan with heavy duty foil...top and bottom...it makes for an easy cleanup..Saves a lot of elbow grease...the foil also works great for the drip tray!
here is a tip...do the bottom of the water pan first..Then do the top..and fold the edges over..use the wide Reynolds heavy duty foil
Podevil


----------



## bassman (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks podevil!  As you can see in the pic of the flame, I had the chip pan covered, but only the top.  I had just peeled it back to check on the wood.  Same thing on the water pan.  I had only covered the top.  Next smoke, I'll try covering the whole thing.  Keith


----------



## richtee (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice call, DS-  POINTS...if I can give 'em...seems I gave out too many yestrday...grumble...

GRRR!
"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

This IS SOOO ANNOYING.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Rich
The Points Master.


----------



## richtee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ahh the "Point Nazi" has relented... all set!   :{)


----------

